
How Exactly Does Sonic and Knuckles' 'Lock-On Technology' Work? - alxmdev
http://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/1514/how-exactly-does-sonic-knuckles-lock-on-technology-work
======
orionblastar
I believe they also had another cartridge adapter to play Sega Master System
games on the Genesis aka Mega Drive.

~~~
qbrass
[http://www.segaretro.org/Power_Base_Converter](http://www.segaretro.org/Power_Base_Converter)

